# Calculating Overflow pipe size



## homerjay (Dec 30, 2014)

So I was doing some research because I am planning on adding a refugium to my tank and came across this http://www.worcreef.org/index.php?topic=9029.0

Hopefully someone finds this as helpful as I did.


----------



## Midland (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks! That will be helpful. I will probably be changing my refugium system in a few months.


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

Here is info from another site with different flow rates:

http://www.russellwatergardens.com/Styles/pipesize.php

I found two other sites with varying flow rates but similar to the link provided.


----------

